# Left wing films



## Raminta (Jun 25, 2012)

I wish to start treat what films do you watched.  As myself lover of Soviet Films post yours favourites.
Not long time ago I watched Gorky Mother.   Rosa Luxemburg, Karl Marx youth years 7 parts tv series made by co production with East Germany and Soviet cinema apparantly I can't find with English subtitles but if somebody can speak Russian is available online.  
There is good website from Mosfilm some got English subtitles so you can enjoy Soviet Cinema. 
YouTube - ‪mosfilm's Channel‬‏


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2012)

land and freedom's quite a left-wing film


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2012)

Raminta said:


> I wish to start treat what films do you watched. As myself lover of Soviet Films post yours favourites.
> Not long time ago I watched Gorky Mother. Rosa Luxemburg, Karl Marx youth years 7 parts tv series made by co production with East Germany and Soviet cinema apparantly I can't find with English subtitles but if somebody can speak Russian is available online.
> There is good website from Mosfilm some got English subtitles so you can enjoy Soviet Cinema.
> YouTube - ‪mosfilm's Channel‬‏


Me like borat. Is good.


----------



## Raminta (Jun 25, 2012)

and and freedom's quite a left-wing film
Is awesome film.  As well the wind that shakes the barley.  is anybody so Novecento Italian film as well radical good film it open your mind about socialism and fascism.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2012)

It heap big rubbish. Like you. (unless it's a mate doing this in which case, fucking hell, sort it out)


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 25, 2012)

Winstanley meets the ranters.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 25, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Winstanley meets the ranters.


 
You don't fool me that's an outtake from Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 25, 2012)

What is a 'left wing' film? I'm sure there's plenty with social commentary that comes from that angle. Like some Leigh or Loach stuff. Or do you mean films produced in Socialist countries?


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2012)

Almost anything starring a Fonda (Henry, Peter or Jane).

...and yes, "left wing" sounds a little vague.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 26, 2012)

Reno said:


> ...and yes, "left wing" sounds a little vague.


 
Ok, to take a benchmark, where does _The Matrix_ fall on the left/right film scale?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 26, 2012)

Matewan. Simply for the line 'We work- they don't


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 26, 2012)

Who is the latest fake/lame piss-taker?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 26, 2012)

There's a version in the original Italian on youtube, and one dubbed into Spanish, but nothing with English subtitles, alas.


----------



## Random (Jun 26, 2012)

8ball said:


> Ok, to take a benchmark, where does _The Matrix_ fall on the left/right film scale?


Hollywood mainstream, which is to say, far-right


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 26, 2012)

left wing films? try the BBC News every night *tsk*


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 26, 2012)

I will get slagged for this, but Reds is a nice slab of Wobbly left wingery mixed with a love story - and its a 3 hour slab, punctuated by interesting talking heads conected with the era.

feel free to get on my case


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 26, 2012)

If yer Spanish is OK, then dig into some Santiago Alvarez Cuban Docs for period lols


----------



## 8ball (Jun 26, 2012)

Random said:


> Hollywood mainstream, which is to say, far-right


 
Maybe if Agent Smith won in the end...


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2012)

Random said:


> Hollywood mainstream, which is to say, far-right


 
How is the Hollywood mainstream far-right ? Republicans always complain about a liberal bias in Hollywood and there are far more people working in Hollywood who publicly support the democrats than republicans. It's not like Hollywood is still stuck in the 50s and under the thumb of McCarthyism. Even the minority of high profile Hollywood republicans (Schwarzenegger, Eastwood, Willis) are social liberals. Whenever a Hollywood film deals with "issues" it's more likely to take a liberal stance (no matter how wishywashy) rather than a right wing one. How do you read The Matrix as right wing ?

BTW. at least one of the Wachowskis is queer and they keep trying to get films about gay characters off the ground (which so far they've managed once) so I'm not sure how much they qualify as "far-right"


----------



## manny-p (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking for Eric. Most Ken Loach films.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 26, 2012)

Reno said:


> BTW. at least one of the Wachowskis is queer and they keep trying to get films about gay characters off the ground (which so far they've managed once)...


 
V for Vendetta?


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2012)

8ball said:


> V for Vendetta?


 
Bound

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bound_(film)

Still the best thing they ever did (IMO)


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 26, 2012)

8ball said:


> Ok, to take a benchmark, where does _The Matrix_ fall on the left/right film scale?


 
It falls into the illustrious category of almost unwatchable, no-redeeming-features shit.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 26, 2012)

Reno said:


> Bound


 
V is quite obviously _flaming_, mind.


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2012)

8ball said:


> V is quite obviously _flaming_, mind.


 
Sure, there are some political points being made about gay issues, but I find the less preachy way Bound deals with sexuality far more interesting. I'd like to see more mainstream and genre films with gay characters where their sexuality isn't a big issue. Were like in Bound the lead characters just happen to be gay and its no big deal.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 26, 2012)

Reno said:


> Sure, there are some political points being made about gay issues, but I find the less preachy way Bound deals with sexuality far more interesting. I'd like to see more mainstream and genre films with gay characters where their sexuality isn't a big issue. Were like in Bound the lead characters just happen to be gay and its no big deal.


 
I'll have to look that film up - hadn't heard much about it before. 

I don't think V's sexuality is made a big issue of tbf.


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2012)

8ball said:


> I'll have to look that film up - hadn't heard much about it before.
> 
> I don't think V's sexuality is made a big issue of tbf.


 
Everything is a big issue in V for Vendetta. It's a clunky if fitfully endearing film.

Bound is a great neo-noir, in some ways it feels like an early Coen Brothers film.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 26, 2012)

Reno said:


> How is the Hollywood mainstream far-right ? Republicans always complain about a liberal bias in Hollywood and there are far more people working in Hollywood who publicly support the democrats than republicans.



um, the democrats aren't left wing.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 26, 2012)

Would _Goodbye Lenin_ or _The Edukators_ be 'left wing films'?


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> um, the democrats aren't left wing.


 
They aren't "far-right", which was your assertion.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 26, 2012)

Reno said:


> Neither are they "far-right" which was your assertion.



My assertion?

And yeah, they are pretty hard right. It's just that they're to the left of the republicans that paranoid Americans call them socialist.


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> My assertion?
> 
> And yeah, they are pretty hard right. It's just that they're to the left of the republicans that paranoid Americans call them socialist.


 
Erm, whatever....


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 26, 2012)

?????


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> ?????


 
Statements like Hollywood pushing a "far-right" agenda and that US democrats are politcally "hard-right", is just more Urbanite hyperbole a little different from how I'd define these terms, so we are not going to get anywhere.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 26, 2012)

8ball said:


> Ok, to take a benchmark, where does _The Matrix_ fall on the left/right film scale?


 Glorification of guns - right wing. Idea that we are enslaved by the machines - left wing.
Participation in bizarre rave orgy in Zion... well,... Neo is a libdem, clearly.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Glorification of guns - right wing. Idea that we are enslaved by the machines - left wing.


 
Both of these could be either left-wing or right-wing.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 26, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Glorification of guns - right wing.


 
Plenty of lefties like guns.



krtek a houby said:


> Idea that we are enslaved by the machines - left wing.


 
Depends on your solution to the enslavement issue, I'd say.



krtek a houby said:


> Participation in bizarre rave orgy in Zion... well,... Neo is a libdem, clearly.


 
The second two films never happened.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 26, 2012)

8ball said:


> Plenty of lefties like guns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In denial, eh?


----------



## 8ball (Jun 26, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> In denial, eh?


 
They are in a sealed off area of my brain behind a door marked _'Jar Jar etc._'.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 26, 2012)

Reno said:


> Statements like Hollywood pushing a "far-right" agenda and that US democrats are politcally "hard-right", is just more Urbanite hyperbole a little different from how I'd define these terms, so we are not going to get anywhere.


Where would you place the democrats politically?


----------



## 8ball (Jun 26, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Where would you place the democrats politically?


 
By European standards I think they'd be considered centre-right - don't know what Reno would say, obv.

I think if you have the GOP calling you communists you can't be _that_ far right.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 26, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Where would you place the democrats politically?


 
I'd place them in context of the country they operate in.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 26, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I'd place them in context of the country they operate in.


 
Not sure how helpful that is of you're looking for 'left wing films'.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2012)

8ball said:


> Not sure how helpful that is of you're looking for 'left wing films'.


Nor generally - what would that make socialist or communist groups in the US?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 26, 2012)

8ball said:


> Not sure how helpful that is of you're looking for 'left wing films'.


 
I was replying to Blagsta's question. Personally, I like to be entertained with a good plot, narrative and premise. If it touches on social issues, thats a plus.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 26, 2012)

Reno said:
			
		

> Statements like Hollywood pushing a "far-right" agenda and that US democrats are politcally "hard-right", is just more Urbanite hyperbole a little different from how I'd define these terms, so we are not going to get anywhere.



They are politically hard right. They are further to the right than the tories because by default the us is further to the right than the UK. Their 'centre'  is to the right of our centre.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 26, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Nor generally - what would that make socialist or communist groups in the US?


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Where would you place the democrats politically?


 
They range from the centre to the moderate left.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 26, 2012)

of pinochet maybe


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 26, 2012)

on v is for vendetta its worth reading what alan moore wrote about the film version in 'mythmakers and lawbreakers'. He wasn't pleased. but then he generally despises hollywood so no suprises there.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 26, 2012)

The comic is pretty good, but I think you'd get the most out of it if you were 17.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 26, 2012)

First five that come to my mind are:
Z
Kiss of the Spider Woman
Trust
The Wind that Shakes the Barley
They Live


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2012)

Almost anything by Pasolini or Fassbinder.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 26, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Matewan. Simply for the line 'We work- they don't


it works better with the "two sides" bit included.

there are loads of great lines in it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 26, 2012)

discokermit said:


> it works better with the "two sides" bit included.
> 
> there are loads of great lines in it.


 

paraphrasing the voice of darth vader a bit 'I bin called nigger plenty of times and I can't help the way white folks are BUT I AINT NEVER BEEN CALLED NO SCAB'


Its a film that makes me feel kinder towards americans- can you imagine such a SOSHULIST AGITPROP piece being put out in these times?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jun 26, 2012)

Red Dawn.


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2012)

Starship Troopers is a satire on fascism and Robocop is a satire on corporate America and privatisation of public services.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 26, 2012)

8ball said:


> By European standards I think they'd be considered centre-right - don't know what Reno would say, obv.
> 
> I think if you have the GOP calling you communists you can't be _that_ far right.



GOP?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 26, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I'd place them in context of the country they operate in.



Yes, where would you place them? Left? Right? Centre? Centre left? Centre right? What?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 26, 2012)

Reno said:


> They range from the centre to the moderate left.


What makes you say this? What specific policies of theirs are "moderate left"?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 26, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> GOP?


 
Grand Old Party. A nickname for the fuckers.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 26, 2012)

erm, this is the telly forum. not sure people gearing up to pistol whip reno over politics is going to be particularly helpful.

houby is fair game though.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 26, 2012)

It's all politics, man


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Grand Old Party. A nickname for the fuckers.


Which fuckers?


----------



## N_igma (Jun 26, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> GOP?


 
Grand Old Party - Republicans.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 26, 2012)

^


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 26, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Grand Old Party - Republicans.


Ahhhh, cheers. Tbf, Republicans call anyone communist who isn't a psycho money grabbing rugged individualist cunt.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 26, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> It's all politics, man


there are more ways to killing a cat than stuffing it with strawberries.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 26, 2012)

discokermit said:


> there are more ways to killing a cat than stuffing it with strawberries.



*blows raspberry*


----------



## nogojones (Jun 26, 2012)

Battle of Algiers http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0058946/

Brother from Another Planet http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087004/

Both worth watching with  a leftist bent


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 26, 2012)

discokermit said:


> erm, this is the telly forum. not sure people gearing up to pistol whip reno over politics is going to be particularly helpful.


 
Overlooking the fact that this is exactly what you did to methlab in here within the last week.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 26, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Overlooking the fact that this is exactly what you did to methlab in here within the last week.


self defence is no offence.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 26, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Ahhhh, cheers. Tbf, Republicans call anyone communist who isn't a psycho money grabbing rugged individualist cunt.


 
I'd hardly call them rugged individualists - they seem quite content to socialise failures.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 26, 2012)

8ball said:


> I'd hardly call them rugged individualists - they seem quite content to socialise failures.


 
Yes, rugged individualists never are.  Its a completely fictional concept.  Doesn't stop loads of idiots believing in it though.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 26, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Yes, rugged individualists never are. Its a completely fictional concept. Doesn't stop loads of idiots believing in it though.


 
Until they get themselves in the shit.  They like _pretending_ to believe in it, I'll grant you that.

I've met one or two that actually did believe in it, but they're few and far between.


----------



## Raminta (Jun 26, 2012)

What about North Korean film "Flower Girl"
Algerian film "Battle of Algeria"


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2012)

Raminta said:


> Algerian film "Battle of Algeria"


 
Battle of Algiers


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 26, 2012)

I think this is left wing, but it depends on your point of view I suppose...


----------



## Epona (Jun 27, 2012)

The Milagro Beanfield War - poor Hispanic farmers/smallholders in New Mexico battling over their water supply with a housing developer who has bought up neighbouring land and diverted their water. Verges on the surreal at some points.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 27, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> paraphrasing the voice of darth vader a bit 'I bin called nigger plenty of times and I can't help the way white folks are BUT I AINT NEVER BEEN CALLED NO SCAB'
> 
> 
> Its a film that makes me feel kinder towards americans- can you imagine such a SOSHULIST AGITPROP piece being put out in these times?


 
apparently James Earl Jones is a republican. I was gutted when I read that.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 27, 2012)

Raminta said:


> What about North Korean film "Flower Girl"
> Algerian film "Battle of Algeria"


 
Flower Girl?  Why fake it up - why not the_ Sea of Blood_?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 27, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Matewan. Simply for the line 'We work- they don't


I think you could include most of Sayles' films. In all of those that I've seen there's always social commentary, usually right on the money as well.

I'd definitely add Lone Star to Matewan and Brother From Another Planet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> apparently James Earl Jones is a republican. I was gutted when I read that.


 

oh for fucks sake, shit news indeed.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 27, 2012)

Reno said:


> How is the Hollywood mainstream far-right ? Republicans always complain about a liberal bias in Hollywood and there are far more people working in Hollywood who publicly support the democrats than republicans. It's not like Hollywood is still stuck in the 50s and under the thumb of McCarthyism. Even the minority of high profile Hollywood republicans (Schwarzenegger, Eastwood, Willis) are social liberals. Whenever a Hollywood film deals with "issues" it's more likely to take a liberal stance (no matter how wishywashy) rather than a right wing one. How do you read The Matrix as right wing ?
> 
> BTW. at least one of the Wachowskis is queer and they keep trying to get films about gay characters off the ground (which so far they've managed once) so I'm not sure how much they qualify as "far-right"


"Washington and Hollywood spring from the same DNA" Jack Valenti
As a right wing loony with great control over Hollywoods output he would have known.


----------



## Reno (Jun 27, 2012)

I've lived in the US and worked on Hollywood films. Maybe that gives me a more nuanced understanding of who works there than shooting off platitudes from your wanking seat in the UK.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

chariot, my wanking chariot


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 27, 2012)

Reno said:


> I've lived in the US and worked on Hollywood films. Maybe that gives me a more nuanced understanding of who works there than shooting off platitudes from your wanking seat in the UK.



It certainly explains your being snippy about it.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 27, 2012)

Reno said:


> I've lived in the US and worked on Hollywood films. Maybe that gives me a more nuanced understanding of who works there than shooting off platitudes from your wanking seat in the UK.


 
On reading this, I immediately thought of this picture


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 27, 2012)

La Guerre Est Finie.

Yves Montand is a mid-ranking member of the Spanish CP is living in exile in 1960s France. He runs a team smuggling agitational propaganda into a Spain where Franco is still alive. The perennial calls for a general strike seem to have no effect, and he's beginning to wonder what it's all for.

Then he meets a young woman who tells him that his methods are all wrong, and that what's required is . . . a bombing campaign.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 27, 2012)

There's a Danish film called How To Get Rid Of The Others that is well worth watching. It is very low budget but the acting is good and it makes the case for the left-wing agenda of social welfare very well (it is funny too, always a bonus).


----------



## peterkro (Jun 27, 2012)

Reno said:


> I've lived in the US and worked on Hollywood films. Maybe that gives me a more nuanced understanding of who works there than shooting off platitudes from your wanking seat in the UK.


So your one of the fuckers to blame.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 27, 2012)

I think I might change my name (again) to Yves Montand or maybe Genevieve Bujold.Resnais made Last Year at Marienbad one of the strangest films I've ever seen.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 27, 2012)

peterkro said:


> I think I might change my name (again) to Yves Montand or maybe Genevieve Bujold.Resnais made Last Year at Marienbad one of the strangest films I've ever seen.



What was your old name?


----------



## peterkro (Jun 27, 2012)

All my old ones are boring I thought I'd branch out into flamboyant.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

does 'Enemy Mine' count as left wing? I mean its like a glastnost allegory but the way in which the opposed human and alien lear to not just accept but love each other and use that understanding to challenge the nature of their own socities is quite uplifting. I realise 'things which make dotty weepy' do not automatically equal valid left wing films. Pretty fucking good for a hollywood sci fi film though. Almost enough to make you forgive clegg, before you remember yourself and continue beating him unmercifully


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 27, 2012)

Never saw that, but I read the original sci-fi novella (because that is how I roll), and I'd say it was more American liberal "can't we all just get along"-ism. Isn't the film meant to be a remake of Hell in the Pacific or something like that?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 27, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> does 'Enemy Mine' count as left wing? I mean its like a glastnost allegory but the way in which the opposed human and alien lear to not just accept but love each other and use that understanding to challenge the nature of their own socities is quite uplifting. I realise 'things which make dotty weepy' do not automatically equal valid left wing films. Pretty fucking good for a hollywood sci fi film though. Almost enough to make you forgive clegg, before you remember yourself and continue beating him unmercifully


 
It's sort of like a remake of Hell in the Pacific, isn't it?

I don't see anything about Glasnost in it, with its policies being more internal to the SU. Star Trek 6 is a blatant end of Cold War film, with the Klingon Empire as the faltering Soviet Union (the home world facing ecological collapse due to an over-mined moon exploding), opening up for help from the Federation (the Free World, lol).


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

I've not seen Hell in the Pacific, I take it that it is worth my time?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Yes, where would you place them? Left? Right? Centre? Centre left? Centre right? What?


 
Good question, lend me your set of boxes and labels and I'll arrange accordingly


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 27, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Good question, lend me your set of boxes and labels and I'll arrange accordingly


 
I suspect that you'll be more successful at feng shui than you are politics.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2012)

discokermit said:


> self defence is no offence.


 
He's left the boards for the time being. Had an upsetting pm from him yesterday. Hope you're proud of yourself, you hypocritical muppet.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Is suspect that you'll be more successful at feng shui than you are politics.


 And how "successful" are you with politics, citizen?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 27, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> And how "successful" are you with politics, citizen?



Successful enough to know that democrats aren't left wing by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Successful enough to know that democrats aren't left wing by any stretch of the imagination.


 
From where you're standing/sitting, certainly. Did I say they were? 

You've probably never met an American - I have. Trust me, there are plenty of Americans who would class the Democrats as "left wing" ...


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 27, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> From where you're standing/sitting, certainly. Did I say they were?
> 
> You've probably never met an American - I have. Trust me, there are plenty of Americans who would class the Democrats as "left wing" ...



And they'd be wrong.

Fwiw plenty of Brits think the lib dems are left wing too. They're wrong as well.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> And they'd be wrong.
> 
> Fwiw plenty of Brits think the lib dems are left wing too. They're wrong as well.


 
Indeed - from your perspective, yes they are wrong. Let's get back to filums, eh


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 27, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> He's left the boards for the time being. Had an upsetting pm from him yesterday. Hope you're proud of yourself, you hypocritical muppet.


 Can't you join him, you tedious prick?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 27, 2012)

krtek a houby said:
			
		

> Indeed - from your perspective, yes they are wrong. Let's get back to filums, eh



I suppose if I said the moon was made out of ice cream and you argued it was made out of Stilton we'd both be right according to our perspective?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2012)

Is "Stalker" a left wing film? Just finished "Roadside Picnic" and I'd quite like to see the film...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I suppose if I said the moon was made out of ice cream and you argued it was made out of Stilton we'd both be right according to our perspective?


 No, that would be farcical and straw manish of you. Can we talk about films, please?


----------



## mk12 (Jun 27, 2012)

A Bug's Life


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 27, 2012)

krtek a houby said:
			
		

> No, that would be farcical and straw manish of you. Can we talk about films, please?



There's no straw man. I was establishing why someone is right or wrong according to their 'perspective'. Perspective has no bearing on whether the Democrats are left wing or not. They have to have policies that reflect that position.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 27, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I've not seen Hell in the Pacific, I take it that it is worth my time?


 
It is, yeah.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

cheers, I'll steal it from the internet- what was the cold war thawing that I was thinking of ffs, it aint glastnost (clearly) and it cant be rapproachment or entente cordial cos those are totally unrelated things is bugging me now, this is shit I should know...


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 27, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Indeed - from your perspective, yes they are wrong. Let's get back to filums, eh


 
When Bertie Ahern described himself as a socialist, Jer, did that mean he actually was a socialist? Or is it all a matter of "perspective"?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 27, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> cheers, I'll steal it from the internet- what was the cold war thawing that I was thinking of ffs, it aint glastnost (clearly) and it cant be rapproachment or entente cordial cos those are totally unrelated things is bugging me now, this is shit I should know...


 






'We will bury you!'


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 27, 2012)

Surprised this hasn't been put up yet.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 27, 2012)

Short list i made a while go - can't be bothered to tidy it up:

Agitatorok AKA The Agitators (1971)
amelio-colpire al cuore
Arkadas
Black Peter (1964) Milos Forman
Bronenosets Potyomkin
celuloza (1954)
Chopper (not aussie one)
DAYS OF HOPE
Deutschland im Herbst
Die Siebtelbauern [The Inheritors] (Stefan Ruzowitzky, 1998)
Etat de Siege (1972)
Goraczka (Agnieszka Holland, 1981)
I Compagni (Mario Monicelli, 1963)
Il Federale
Investigation of a Citizen Above Suspicion (1970) Elio Petri
Le Petit Soldat (1960)
Julgamento
La Cecilia-1975-Jean-Louis Comolli
La verdad sobre el caso Savolta (Antonio Drove, 1980)
LA_PACIFISTA
Laukaus tehtaalla (Kivikoski, 1973)
Le Combat dans l'île(Alain Cavalier, 1962)
Le Combat dans l'île(Alain Cavalier, 1962)
Los.Ojos.Vendados
OGRO
Oktyabr
Peter Watkins - La Commune [2000]
Plage_noire
Quanto Vale Ou E Por Quilo - S.Bianchi
QUATTRO_GIORNATE
Rebellion in Patagonia
Sacco e Vanzetti (1971)
Salvador Puig Antich
Slap the Monster on Page One (1972)
Soy.Cuba.
The Legend of Rita
Vogliamo.I.Colonnelli.Monicelli.1973
The Lost Honor of Katharina Blum (1975)
Winstanley
The Working Class Goes to Heaven
Wundkanal
Metello
5 patronenhülsen
1871
5 patronenhülsen
Bof
Capitaes De Abril (2000)
Chicago70
Cocktail Molotov
DIE BLEIERNE ZEIT (Margarethe von Trotta)
Dry Lake
Fenyes Szelek (The Confrontation) - Miklos Jancso (1969)
H KATHODOS TWN ENNEA AKA KATABASIS OF THE NINE
Ibolya Fekete-Chico (2001)
Il pleut sur Santiago
Jerzy Kawalerowicz-Pod gwiazda frygijska ('Under the Phrygian Star') (1954)
La Marcia su Roma
Joe Hill
la noche de los lapices
La Linea
Lavorare con lentezza
Leopoldo Torre Nilsson - Los siete locos (1973)
Milestones (1975) Robert Kramer
Peter Lilienthal - Malatesta (1970)
Philippe Fourastie - La bande a Bonnot (1969)
Salt of the Earth
Stiny horkeho leta (1978)
Strategia del ragno (1970)
Taxi (Carlos Saura, 1996)


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 27, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Surprised this hasn't been put up yet.


 
And this:


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

they were weak, like kittens


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 27, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Short list i made a while go - can't be bothered to tidy it up:
> 
> Agitatorok AKA The Agitators (1971)
> amelio-colpire al cuore
> ...


 
that's your short list? 

Is there a copy of Malatesta out there with english subtitles?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 27, 2012)

Afraid not.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> When Bertie Ahern described himself as a socialist, Jer, did that mean he actually was a socialist? Or is it all a matter of "perspective"?


 
Dunno who this Jer is but by my perspective he was not a socialist. I imagine in his perspective, he is/was. Or perhaps he had a glass or 2 of champagne on him.

In other vaguely related topical musings, I'd say Chaplin's later output could be considered "left wing", or at least by American perspectives - they did see him as a communist, after all.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 27, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Good question, lend me your set of boxes and labels and I'll arrange accordingly


What the fuck are you on about now?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 27, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Dunno who this Jer is but by my perspective he was not a socialist. I imagine in his perspective, he is/was. Or perhaps he had a glass or 2 of champagne on him.
> 
> In other vaguely related topical musings, I'd say Chaplin's later output could be considered "left wing", or at least by American perspectives - they did see him as a communist, after all.


Right, so whatever you call someone, that's what they are. You cunt.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Right, so whatever you call someone, that's what they are. You cunt.


 
You clearly need to reign in those anger issues & read my post again. It's all about context.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 27, 2012)

You just waffle on for ages.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 27, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> You clearly need to reign in those anger issues & read my post again. It's all about context.


I did read your post. Hence my reply.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> I did read your post. Hence my reply.


 and what is it about it that you take issue with? That Bertie believes himself to be a socialist or that I don't?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 27, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> and what is it about it that you take issue with? That Bertie believes himself to be a socialist or that I don't?


Fucks sake


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 27, 2012)

Question: do the Simpsons counts as left-wing?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Fucks sake


 
The usual automatically generated dummy reply, I see


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 27, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> The usual automatically generated dummy reply, I see


 
This is getting boring now Jer.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 27, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> He's left the boards for the time being. Had an upsetting pm from him yesterday. Hope you're proud of yourself, you hypocritical muppet.


you wanna look at yourself, jer. you shitstirring cowardly cunt.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 27, 2012)

discokermit said:


> you wanna look at yourself, jer. you shitstirring cowardly cunt.


 
Exactly. Jer kicked up the slur about butchers being an alkie and let meth run with it. Alone. Meth took the heat when Jer stepped back. And now he's receiving 'upsetting' emails? What part did he play in that?


----------



## rekil (Jun 27, 2012)

i love how the ignore function makes it look like rows break out for no reason at all between people I've assumed to be on friendly (or at least vaguely cordial) terms with each other.


imposs1904 said:


> Is there a copy of Malatesta out there with english subtitles?


 


butchersapron said:


> Afraid not.


 


Blagsta said:


> What the fuck are you on about now?


 


Captain Hurrah said:


> You just waffle on for ages.





Blagsta said:


> Fucks sake


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 27, 2012)

It's the new synchronicity.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 27, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Surprised this hasn't been put up yet.



Especially on this date.


----------

